# Fullers 1845 Bottle Conditioned



## Pumpy (4/8/05)

I was in the World of beer and could not stop myself ,well I suppose it is all part of the brewing game if you are going to try and copy a beer you need to know what it tastes like .

I am hoping to reculture the yeast from the fullers 1845 .

Any tips to get a good result 

Pumpy


----------



## joecast (4/8/05)

Pumpy said:


> Any tips to get a good result
> 
> Pumpy
> [post="70039"][/post]​



yes. first, send me the 1845, esb, and london pride. next, head right back to the bottle shop and get another two bottles of each. after that, you're on your own  
sorry, couldnt help myself. at least you know if the brew doesnt work out, world of beer is a good place to go to cheer yourself up.
joe


----------



## Pumpy (4/8/05)

Why is it Australia has not caught up on the rest of the world and is still using screw tops beer bottles ,all over the world they use Crown seals .

Pumpy


----------



## Mr Bond (4/8/05)

Australia is not post modern yet :excl:


----------



## Linz (4/8/05)

Pumpy,
The only bit of advise I would give is start it small. Say 2 heaped soup spoonfuls of dry malt powder to 500ml of water. Pour off the beer. Stir the bottle sediment well and add to bottle with malt solution. Air lock and leave in a warm spot for a few days then stir it up again and repeat but with a larger starter,say 1 litre.

And make sure the malt solution is well airated, and it might take 2-3 days before it makes a start too


----------



## Pumpy (5/8/05)

Thanks Linz 

Pumpy


----------



## mje1980 (5/8/05)

Looks like you have a handy grog shop near you mate!. Where's the adnams?


----------



## PostModern (5/8/05)

Pumpy said:


> Why is it Australia has not caught up on the rest of the world and is still using screw tops beer bottles ,all over the world they use Crown seals .
> 
> Pumpy
> [post="70047"][/post]​



And no half-litre bottles either. I think a big part of it is the "get into it" mentality of the megaswill drinkers here. If you put VB in 500ml bottles with Crown seals right next to the familiar twisty in the bottle shop cool room, I reckon 75% of the crowd would go for the twisties and the other 25% wouldn't notice they've picked up the wrong case.




Brauluver said:


> Australia is not post modern yet :excl:
> [post="70050"][/post]​



But PostModern is Australian. :\


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (5/8/05)

Pumpy, I cultured this yeasst a few years ago the same as you would culture any bottled yeast.
Used it in a brew with Marris Otter as the base malt and have to say it was outstanding  .
I can dig out the recipe if you wish.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Pumpy (5/8/05)

TDA ,

That would be great , I have never used the Maris Otter malt .

However those freind who have given me some ale made with it seems to make a great beer.

pumpy


----------



## Sean (5/8/05)

PostModern said:


> Pumpy said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it Australia has not caught up on the rest of the world and is still using screw tops beer bottles ,all over the world they use Crown seals .
> ...


It does have to be said that crap beer in the uK doesn't generally come in nice 500ml bottles. It is generally high(ish) quality beer - the equivalent of micros and coopers here.


----------



## PostModern (5/8/05)

Sean said:


> It does have to be said that crap beer in the uK doesn't generally come in nice 500ml bottles. It is generally high(ish) quality beer - the equivalent of micros and coopers here.
> [post="70266"][/post]​



So show us a list of quality and Coopers that come in 500mls here.
The entire Utenos range in Lithuania comes in phat 500ml bottles, why can't _anything_ come in 500's here???


----------



## Sean (5/8/05)

PostModern said:


> Sean said:
> 
> 
> > It does have to be said that crap beer in the uK doesn't generally come in nice 500ml bottles. It is generally high(ish) quality beer - the equivalent of micros and coopers here.
> ...


That's not what I meant. I meant that talking about VB in nice 500ml bottles in no way corresponded to what happens elsewhere.

Micros here come in 330ml at least in part because many people don't notice that they are smaller than the normal stubbies, so they don't realise quite how much extra they are paying per ml of beer. In other words, they are a bit smaller than most people's standard idea of a "a beer".

In the UK, the standard idea of "a beer" is a pint. So 500ml is actually a similar correspondingly reduced amount.


----------



## voota (7/8/05)

This website may help, it's a great read anyway..

http://www.nada.kth.se/~alun/Beer/Bottle-Yeasts/


----------

